# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Cùng dạo chơi bãi giữa sông Hồng - Hà Nội

## dauhalan

Lâu nay, bãi giữa sông Hồng dưới chân cầu Long Biên nhà mình đã trở thành một địa điểm lý thú để các teen khám phá về một Hà Nội thanh bình và dân dã, khác hẳn sự ồn ã náo nhiệt ở trung tâm thành phố. Những lúc cần đổi gió, cần một nơi để trải lòng mình, nhiều teen lại í ới rủ nhau làm một chuyến đạp xe đến đây, chiêm ngưỡng quang cảnh thơ mộng, hoang sơ với bãi cát trải dài, bãi cỏ xanh bát ngát, những bụi lau trắng, những ruộng rau xanh mỡ màng. Nhiều bạn còn tranh thủ mang cả quần áo đẹp để đến đây pose ảnh nữa. Cảm giác lúc ấy mới sảng khoái đã đời làm sao.

Nhưng làm sao để có một chuyến khám phá bãi giữa sông Hồng kool nhất, vui nhất mà không phải lăn tăn vấn đề nguy hiểm, bị chặt chém hay không biết chỗ nào pose ảnh đẹp... mới là điều đáng bàn. Để chúng tớ mách một số mẹo nhỏ cho mà biết nhé!


Bãi Giữa là tên gọi quen thuộc cho dải đất phù sa màu mỡ nổi lên ở chính giữa sông Hồng đoạn chảy qua thành phố Hà Nội (từ dưới cầu Chương Dương, phường Phúc Tân – Hoàn Kiếm tới phường Nhật Tân, Tây Hồ).Hình ảnh các teen đang nhìn thấy là “xóm vạn chài” nhìn từ trên cầu Long Biên đấy.


Tốt nhất là chúng mình nên khám phá bằng xe đạp địa hình vì xe máy có nhiều đoạn khó đi, còn đi bộ thì sẽ rất mệt. Các ấy có thể thuê xe đạp địa hình với chi phí 100k/ngày tại 13 Hàng Điếu, vừa tiện lợi, xe khỏe mà khi chụp hình rất pro nữa. Các ấy cứ cầu Long Biên thẳng tiến, sau đó từ giữa cầu các teen xuống thang sắt, theo hướng đi về phía Bãi đá Nhật Tân.


Các teen cũng không nhất thiết phải đi sớm quá vì khi đó sương còn vương trên cây lá, dính dáp vào người. Xuất phát lúc 8h và kết thúc lúc 15h là phù hợp. Đoạn qua các nương ngô các bạn chú ý không đi gần mép sông, có thể sạt lở đấy.


Cảm giác đi giữa những luống rau do các bác nông dân ở đây trồng cứ thấy sướng âm ỉ ý. Một điều cần lưu ý là nếu có lỡ thấy hoa quả của họ tươi ngon quá thì coi như không thấy gì nhé, hic hic. Một số bạn tự ý lấy trộm hoa quả ở đây đã mang tiếng xấu cho toàn bộ giới trẻ chúng ta đấy. Có vài đoạn có ống nước, các bạn không đi lên mà hãy nhấc xe qua nhé.


Mình cũng nên có 1-2 người biết đường thì mới khám phá sâu vào bên trong, vì có nhiều đoạn rẽ trái phải rất dễ lạc. Nếu bị lạc, các bạn hãy nhờ sự giúp đỡ từ những người dân thân thiện ở đây.


Chúng mình có thể mang theo đồ ăn nhẹ, nước uống, lều bạt, mũ tránh nắng và áo mưa phòng xa để cắm trại. Nếu có thể thì mang cả bếp dã ngoại chuyên dụng để lấy nước nóng. Những đồ outdoor này các ấy có thể thuê tại địa chỉ trên luôn nhá. Với những rác và đồ thừa sau buổi dã ngoại, chúng ta chú ý thu dọn “chiến trường” thật sạch vì một môi trường xanh nhé.



Vào trong bãi giữa sẽ có rất nhiều cảnh đep: Bãi lau trắng, thảm cỏ xanh, vườn cây trĩu quả, các bạn có thể mang theo váy áo để chụp choẹt.



Nhưng trên đường đi các teen nên mặc quần dài và đi giầy vì có nhiều loại cây gai như xấu hổ và cỏ rất sắc sẽ đe dọa “chân ngọc” nhà mình.



Các bạn nên mang theo giày, dép đề phòng dẫm phải vật dụng sắc nhọn theo sóng dạt vào bờ.



Hàng cột đá ở bãi giữa pose ảnh đẹp đừng hỏi.



Trong bãi giữa có một lối đi sẽ dẫn ra “bãi tắm tiên” ở đây, các teen nữ chú ý nhé, các bãi tắm hoạt động từ 15h đến tối đấy. ^^



Thế là chúng mình đã có buổi khám phá “thảo nguyên giữa Thủ đô” tuyệt vời.



Chúc các teen nhà mình có buổi dã ngoại đổi gió thú vị nhé.

cùng xem các địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội

----------


## h20love

chụp ảnh ở đây thì wa' tuyệt

----------


## mihio

không biết mấy bạn này lấy xe đạp ở đâu nhỉ?có cho thuê ah???

----------


## lovetravel

cuối tuần ra đây cắm trại, chụp ảnh thì thật tuyệt

----------


## thientai206

ôi, đến đây chiều tối có mà thấy hàng trăm man tắm tiên , dã man lắm ợ @@

----------

